# Mk4 R32 manifold on 2.8 intake



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys.

My R32 engine turned out to be a dud so I got a 2.8 instead. And still have the r32 manifold. As I had no intention of using a 2.8 I have a large tb that actually still bolts onto the R manifold.

I want to know if I can chop of the R plenum and plastic weld it onto the 2.8 manifold?


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

as far as i know, its a no. but you could put the r head on the 2.8 block


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Any idea why it is no?


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

The manifold surface on the 3.2 head is 90° from the deck, the 2.8 is 70°. Other then the 3.2 requiring fewer bolts the location of the ones they have in common seem to be the same. 

The 2.8 intake might be able to be installed on the 3.2 head, but the angle on the intake face would probably make the intake/TB hit the hood. The 3.2 intake on the 2.8 head would wouldn't be possible, the intake runners would be positioned into the head itself, if it could even reach it. The location where the manifold bolts to the 3.2 head is higher off the deck then is is on the 2.8. 

Cutting up the 3.2 to make it fit on the 2.8 would be a waste of a good 3.2 intake. You'd be better off selling it and getting a 2.8 intake/TB or doing a 3.2 head swap 

2.8 intake/TB being sold here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...GTI-parted-out-lots-of-parts-inside-with-pics.. 

If you're interested in selling the 3.2 intake and TB let me know, I need to get one eventually. 



If you need measurements from either let me know. 

The 2.8 head is on top in both pics, I rotated them so the heads are right side up.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for that info mate.

Unfortunately I'm in Australia postage would be a killer. 

I'm talking about the plenum (area immediately after the tb) and welding it to the 2.8 intake runners. Not the manifold on the 2.8 head. However looking at your photos. It might be to much of a gap to fill.


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you just wanted the larger TB on the 2.8 manifold? If that's your goal I say go adapter plate. 

Here is a thread with some pics of a plate. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3629480


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Essentially yes. But wouldn't mind a larger plenum too.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thats kind of confusing in the picture.. Especially if you have done an intake manifold gasket on the 2.8 head.. My 2.8 head only had 9 bolts holding the intake mani on in the same orientation of the 3.2's bolt holes for the intake mani??? :screwy: 

Unless you arent using some of those bolt holes... but even the gasket only has 9 bolt holes.. 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Engine/320/16 2.8 Gasket 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/R32/Engine/320/1 R32 Gasket 

I mean asides from the gaskets you can see on the heads that some of the ports are shaped differently...


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Shady images but, to explain:

This part off R32:









Onto this part of 2.8:


----------

